# Belleayre 11/24..AZ day..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey All,

I'm targeting my next ski day to be at Belleayre on 11/24..I think they'll be open by then and I doubt Hunter will be open yet so it seems like a good spot for an AlpineZone day for the southern NY, NJ, and PA AZs...There should also be alot of PASRs in the house that day.  If you're interested in skiing Belleayre that day and burning off some of the Thanksgiving turkey..please contribute to this thread..Holla


----------



## adamti91 (Nov 12, 2007)

I'll be there regardless...


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm targeting my next ski day to be at Belleayre on 11/24..I think they'll be open by then and I doubt Hunter will be open yet so it seems like a good spot for an AlpineZone day for the southern NY, NJ, and PA AZs...There should also be alot of PASRs in the house that day.  If you're interested in skiing Belleayre that day and burning off some of the Thanksgiving turkey..please contribute to this thread..Holla



Hunter WILL be open by then...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 14, 2007)

dmc said:


> Hunter WILL be open by then...



I didn't even bother to type.

I'm thinking Sunday this weekend.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2007)

dmc said:


> Hunter WILL be open by then...



Have they begun snowmaking????  Anyway I anticipate Belleayre being less of a zoo that day..


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Have they begun snowmaking????  Anyway I anticipate Belleayre being less of a zoo that day..



They take 2 days to cover the main trail from top to bottom

And no...  It is not usually a zoo on opening day...   I have the pictures to back it up...  In spite of what your buddy from Montage says..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2007)

dmc said:


> They take 2 days to cover the main trail from top to bottom
> 
> And no...  It is not usually a zoo on opening day...   I have the pictures to back it up...  In spite of what your buddy from Montage says..




Well this thread is about Belleayre...not Hunter...and that's where I'm hosting an AZ day..


----------



## dmc (Nov 14, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well this thread is about Belleayre...not Hunter...and that's where I'm hosting an AZ day..



Cool...  I was just correcting your inaccuarcies...

(Hunter will be open - Hunter's opening day is not a total zoo)

Enjoy your day!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 14, 2007)

GrilledCheese





JimmyG and DMC


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> GrilledCheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doh!


----------



## koreshot (Nov 20, 2007)

I might be there, but at this moment, I am not convinced Belleayre will have that much good stuff open by Saturday.  I would rather go to Hunter than spend 4 hours lapping lower Onteora - black diamond my butt!  Even by Pocono standards that trail is a Blue at best.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 20, 2007)

Lower Onteora is a Blue..not a black..it's a fun run...I'm hoping they have another option for Saturday morning..or I'll at least be able to earn some turns on other trails.  I'll be there around 9:00AM and probably ski until around 2:00PM..


----------



## koreshot (Nov 21, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Lower Onteora is a Blue..not a black..it's a fun run...



Wrong on both counts.  Onteora is a Black.  Belleayre.com says so, and their trail map says so as well.  And no, it is not fun.  Last I checked, a trail with no pitch, no terrain features, no bumps, and no twists does not qualify as a fun trail.  It is acceptable to and just a way to get back from the lift, but fun is an overstatement.

I do like the headwall section of the run though, very fun up there.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Wrong on both counts.  Onteora is a Black.  Belleayre.com says so, and their trail map says so as well.  And no, it is not fun.  Last I checked, a trail with no pitch, no terrain features, no bumps, and no twists does not qualify as a fun trail.  It is acceptable to and just a way to get back from the lift, but fun is an overstatement.
> 
> I do like the headwall section of the run though, very fun up there.



I agree.


----------



## adamti91 (Nov 21, 2007)

Conditions sucked today. Fun in the AM, like spring skiing, but then the novelty of skiing this early in the season wears off and it's like "oh shit, half a trail 100 times a day sucks". Don't think they will be able to open anything more this weekend. Me and my friend hiked the upper section of Onteora and there was a good foot of nice untouched man-made powder that we hit up... but the rain the last few days killed everything else...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2007)

No rain at Hunter...a little warm when the sun came out.

Good snow.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 22, 2007)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> GrilledCheese
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Owch...Coffee came out of my nose on that one.  I can't think of a recent post that has made me laugh so hard.


----------



## skidbump (Nov 22, 2007)

I should be there every day fri-wed
Black k2 helmet
black/green movement kamasutras/red line prophets ,both are twin tips "disco red and white nordica boots"
Red breaker 
black bibs
beard ,mustache,short heavy set
Soft snow=skiing 830 till 1230 ish then bar
hard snow=bar at 830 -1100

Bandit should be arround same times for weekend "fri-sun"

Pat


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 22, 2007)

Even though I started the thread I won't be there that day...I'll be driving up to Vermont..


----------

